# diashow



## ok.mg (25. März 2003)

moinsen ,wie kann man eine schöne diashow mit javascript bauen .sie soll auch mac tauglich sein ,vielleicht habt  ihr ein paar ideen.
vielen dank im voraus.


----------



## Samuel (25. März 2003)

naj0 einfach ne funktionbastlen die die images durchlaufen lässt... zusätzlich würde ich ne funktion machen die mir alle bilder in den chache läd...


```
<script language="JavaScript">
var bilder = new Array("bla.jpg", "blub.jpg"); // hier kommen die ganzen bilder
var laufvar = 0; // wird beim ImageSwap benötigt
function preLoad() {
  for(var i = 0; i < bilder.length; i++) {
    eval("var image" + i + " = new Image();");
    eval("image" + i + ".src = " + bilder[i] + ";");
  }
}

function swapImage() {
  if(laufvar == bilder.length) laufvar = 0;
  document.images['diashow'].src = bilder[laufvar];
  laufvar++;
  setTimeout("swapImage()", 1000);
}
</script>
```

das sind die funktionen... habs jetzt nicht getestet sollte aber gehn


im bodyteil deines html-dokumentes muss dann halt so ein bild drinnen sein:

<img name="diashow" src="bla.jpg"> also name muss diashow sein


greetingz


----------



## Sinac (25. März 2003)

Wenn das nicht zeitlich ablaufen soll kannste das echt 
easy machen:
Body:

```
<img src="1bild.jpg" name="bild"><br>
<img src="next.jpg" onClick="document.bild.src='2bild.jpg'">
```

musst halt n bißchen umbauen, so wie du das brauchst, 
willst bestimm mehrere Bilder haben...

Greetz...

Sinac


----------



## Samuel (25. März 2003)

erm??
versteh ich nicht

so kannste doch nur einmal ein bild swapen

da du den src zwar änderst aber den code nicht...


oder wie willste hier mehr als zwei bilder zeigen?

greets


----------



## Sinac (25. März 2003)

Ja, schon klar, aber kann ja sein, das er z.B.
unter dem eigentlichen Bild eine liste mit den
anderen bildern (natürlich verkleinert) hat und
die dann onClick größer werden sollen, so wie
z.B. bei som Dia Teil bei EBay...

verstehste wie ich meine?

Greetz...


----------



## Samuel (25. März 2003)

klar ich verstehe was du meinst
is dann aber keine "diashow" mehr 

but... never mind...

greetingz


----------



## tomasi (29. August 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ich weiß, ich bin ein bischen spät. Hab' das Forum aber erst jetzt gefunden. Die Diashows sind eine gute Sache. Aber Eure Array's machen eine Menge Arbeit. Ich denke an Folgendes:
Man ist Besitzer einer Digitalkamera und macht einen Familienausflug mit Opa und Oma. Damit Opa und Oma von den digitalen Photos Papierabzüge bekommen können, müssen sie sich Photos aussuchen. Da Opa und Oma KEINEN DVD-Player WOHLABER über einen PC besitzen, wäre es schön, wenn man ihnen eine CD mit einer Diashow geben könnte. Über kleine Button können Sie von Bild zu Bild springen. Gleichzeitig bekommen sie den Dateinamen angezeigt, um ihn, oder eine Nummer zur Nachbestellung aufschreiben zu können. Die Bilder müssen nicht in einem Array aufgelistet werden. Ich habe hierfür ein interessantes Script, bekomme aber die Anzeige des Dateinamens (oder einer eindeutigen Kennung des Photos) nicht hin.
Ihr könnt das unter http://www.kitefun.de/index.htm begutachten.

Grüße Thomas


----------

